
Bike Sharing Service Coming to San Francisco Bay Area - gordonbowman
http://laughingsquid.com/bike-sharing-service-coming-to-san-francisco-bay-area/
======
deadfall
I think most people in the bay area probably own a bike already. First thing I
did when I moved here was buy a bike off craigslist to explore the city. The
service will certainly be convenient, but might cater more towards tourist. Is
it going to look like the bike in the picture? Honestly it might be the
ugliest bike I have seen so far.

